# Temperatura Máxima no mês de Abril 2009



## Rog (31 Mar 2009 às 21:39)

Qual a Temperatura Máxima registada no mês de Abril de 2009 numa estação oficial em Portugal?


----------



## João Soares (31 Mar 2009 às 21:46)

Opto pela opção:

*32,5ºC a 33,9ºC*


----------



## thunderboy (31 Mar 2009 às 21:50)

35.5ºC a 36.9ºC.


----------



## meteo (31 Mar 2009 às 22:22)

31,0ºC a 32,4ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Mar 2009 às 22:34)

28.0ºC - 29.4ºC. Ainda é Abril.


----------



## miguel (31 Mar 2009 às 22:40)

34,0ºC a 35,4ºC


----------



## David sf (31 Mar 2009 às 23:07)

29,5 a 30,9


----------



## AnDré (31 Mar 2009 às 23:34)

*31,0ºC a 32,4ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Abr 2009 às 00:07)

28,0ºC a 29,4ºC


----------



## vinc7e (1 Abr 2009 às 08:22)

>= 37,0ºC 

em Braga lool


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Abr 2009 às 09:03)

32,5ºC a 33,9ºC


----------



## vitamos (1 Abr 2009 às 09:46)

29,5 a 30,9ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Abr 2009 às 10:03)

31ºC a 32.4ºC


----------



## iceworld (1 Abr 2009 às 11:28)

31º a 32,4º


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (1 Abr 2009 às 14:13)

32,5º-33,9º en Guadiana, perto de Huelva ou Badajoz.

Até logo amigos de Portugal


----------



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2009 às 15:27)

Votei no intervalo que compreende todas as temperaturas entre os *32,5ºC* e os *33,9ºC*!


----------



## Dan (1 Abr 2009 às 17:23)

Escolhi o intervalo 29,5ºC a 30,9ºC.


----------



## MSantos (4 Abr 2009 às 11:38)

Eu escolhi *29,5ºC a 30,9ºC* 
Será


----------



## Lightning (4 Abr 2009 às 13:03)

34,0ºC a 35,4ºC


----------



## Saul Monteiro (4 Abr 2009 às 18:32)

31,0ºC a 32,4ºC


----------



## kikofra (4 Abr 2009 às 20:00)

29,5ºC a 30,9ºC


----------



## Rog (6 Mai 2009 às 23:41)

A temperatura máxima no mês de Abril foi de 30,0ºC
Votaram no intervalo [29,5ºC a 30,9ºC]:
*Dan, David sf, kikofra, MSantos, vitamos*


----------

